# Please help



## Jaime - Kent (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi, I am in desperate need of a foster carer for my 5 year old Ginger Tom cat... He is the most beautiful little man and I have had him since he was 8 weeks old. Due to domestic violence, me and my little man moved in to rental accommodation - however, my landlady is now selling and I have no option other than to move back in with my parents. I am unable to take my best friend with me as they have a dog. I will need max a years help... My little man is an indoor cat with a beautiful little temperament - we have been through so much together, the thought of losing him is absolutely devastating. If anyone could help or knows of anyone that could help, I would be forever grateful. Thanks for reading Jaime


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't you keep the cat and dog separate with the use of a couple of baby gates?

Is it possible they will get on with each other?


----------



## Jaime - Kent (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Lurcherlad,
Thank you for your message.
Unfortunately, my parents dog hates cats and will not settle once he knows my cat is in the house. We have tried on a few occasions and each time we can the same response from the dog


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sadly a year is a long time, it would be very hard for someone to foster and let go again. Are there any other family members that could help? x


----------



## Constance Mack (Dec 27, 2015)

You could try putting in long-term fostering on the net. This was the first link that I came up with and although I have no personal experience of these people on the face of it they may be the answer to your prayers but please do take time to do the research. Can't post link but page is listed as guardianangels animal support and there is a section regarding long term fosters. Could be worth getting in touch with them for a chat. I hope this helps in some way and that you can find a solution that you are happy with.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Constance Mack - as far as I know Guardian Angels is an Animal Rescue in London that operates in the same way as other Rescues. i.e. they have some cats in their Shelter who are unsuitable for adoption for reasons of age, medical condition or behaviour problems and these animals are available to go to approved foster carers for long term fostering.

This works as follows: the potential foster carer has to be home checked, and if approved they provide the cat with a home and their food whilst the Rescue pays the bills for veterinary care. I have fostered a senior Rescue cat myself in the past on this basis.

Rescues also have their own team of volunteer foster carers, whose role is to foster pregnant cats, or nursing mothers and kittens. These are stray cats who have been rescued, or they are cats who have been signed over by their owners, so they belong to the Rescue.

During 'kitten season' (summer is busiest) the foster carers are understandably occupied with mums and kittens, but in the winter when things are quiet, some Rescues MAY be willing to help local people who are in desperate straits, with short term foster care for their cat. In such circumstances legal ownership of the cat remains with the owner throughout. i.e. the cat is not signed over to the Rescue.

The Rescue I help to run has offered assistance in the past to a few local people when they had to go into hospital, couldn't afford cattery fees and had no-one to look after the cat. It is unlikely this kind of help could be offered long term, such as* the year *the OP may require, as it would prevent the foster carer being available for kitten season.

However @Jaime - Kent it is worth you contacting all your local Rescues to see if anyone can help with short term foster care.

But as moggie14 has said a year is a long time for your cat to be fostered. He will be well settled with the foster carer after a year, and it would be a big upheaval for him to be moved again. But if you can manage to place him in foster care locally, so you can visit him and spend time with him several times a week, you would at least be able to maintain the emotional bond between you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Jaime - Kent , what area are you in? Cats Protection have a service to help people in your situation in London and Herts, in partnership with Dogs Trust. Is this any good to you?

http://www.cats.org.uk/what-we-do/freedom-project


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The Freedom Project mentioned by Charity is brilliant, but as far as I know it is specifically aimed at helping people who have had to leave their home and actually go into a Refuge due to domestic abuse. But even though you don't fit their criteria exactly @Jaime - Kent it is definitely worth asking whether they might be able to help you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I do hope OP comes back to update us


----------

